# Please help me understand results. Very scared.



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm hoping someone can help me understand if my test results indicate Graves disease? My thyroid issues were picked up as an incidental finding as part of a research study I am participating in. I'm seeing an endo next week but my results are as follows:

These first tests were taken during pregnancy and post partum, as part of the study I'm involved in:

27/10/2011 (18 weeks pregnant) TSH 0.84 (0.5-4.0), Free T4 18 (10-25), Free T3 4.8 (3.1-5.4). Thyroglubulin TG 5 (<60), Interfering Ab undetected.

24/01/2012 (28 weeks pregnant) TSH 2.8 (0.5-4.0), Free T4 13 (10-25), Free T3 4.3 (3.1-5.4). Thyroglubulin TG 6 (<60), Interfering Ab undetected.

19/07/2012 (12 weeks post partum) TSH 1.1 (0.5-4.0), Free T4 16 (10-25), Free T3 5.6 (3.1-5.4). Thyroglubulin TG 8 (<60), Interfering Ab undetected.

The hospital only recently contacted me about the elevated T3 that appeared on my post partum blood test so I went to my GP last week and these were my results:

ft4 22.1 (10.0-22.0)
ft3 7.6 (3.1-6.8)
tsh 0.71 (0.30-4.20)

Anti thyroglobulin 274 (<115)
Anti thyroid peroxide 271 (<35)
Results consistent with autoimmune thyroid disease

All my other blood test results were normal. I'm currently breastfeeding my 15 month old and am very scared. I feel well atm. Any advice would be appreciated.

My GP was not much help and didn't really understand what it would mean for me. He even started to look up Google so I'm not confident with what he has told me. Thank you so much.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

marcal said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me understand if my test results indicate Graves disease? My thyroid issues were picked up as an incidental finding as part of a research study I am participating in. I'm seeing an endo next week but my results are as follows:
> 
> These first tests were taken during pregnancy and post partum, as part of the study I'm involved in:
> 
> ...


Try not to stress too much. I am glad you will be seeing an endocrinologist and that you are feeling well. That is a good thing! Hang in there, more knowledgeable folks will be along. Enjoy the baby, they grow up too quickly.


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you. I hope someone can shed a bit more light on the results for me as I've worried myself sick and have barely eaten and slept in days because of the worry.

I'm really scared that something terrible like cancer could be causing it or that I might die from it. I have two young boys and need to be around for many more years yet.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I am very glad you are sending an endo next week, but breathe  One of the good things about thyroid cancer (if you can call it good) is that it is very, very slow growing and very, very treatable.

It is also very common to have postpartum thyroiditis. http://www.thyroid.org/postpartum-thyroiditis/

Breathe, relax and go to your appointment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marcal said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me understand if my test results indicate Graves disease? My thyroid issues were picked up as an incidental finding as part of a research study I am participating in. I'm seeing an endo next week but my results are as follows:
> 
> These first tests were taken during pregnancy and post partum, as part of the study I'm involved in:
> 
> ...


You do appear hyper. Because of the high antibodies, I strongly suggest that you get an ultra-sound.

And this test:

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

One step at a time is a good thing to focus on.

Let us know what you decide re the above recommendations!


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the kind words and advice. I really appreciate it.

If the endocrinologist doesn't suggest those tests, I will ask him if I can have them.

Another thing I am wondering about is it normal for both of those antibodies in my above tests to be positive if it is Graves? Most of the reading I've looked at say only one is normally high and that both high may indicate Hashis? But it doesn't make sense for that to be the case when my other blood tests show hyper, I suppose?


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. I just thought I would update.

I saw the endocrinologist and he did the other tests. He said I have hashitoxicosis and am on the way to an autoimmune thyroid disease. He said he expects me to end up hypothyroid. Because I feel well and am not experiencing any symptoms and my TSH is within the normal range, he is happy for me to have 3 monthly blood tests for now and not give me any medications.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

marcal said:


> Hello everyone. I just thought I would update.
> 
> I saw the endocrinologist and he did the other tests. He said I have hashitoxicosis and am on the way to an autoimmune thyroid disease. He said he expects me to end up hypothyroid. Because I feel well and am not experiencing any symptoms and my TSH is within the normal range, he is happy for me to have 3 monthly blood tests for now and not give me any medications.


Are you sure about not experiecing symptoms? Your labs indicate you should be experiencing some symptoms.


> ft4 22.1 (10.0-22.0)
> ft3 7.6 (3.1-6.8)
> tsh 0.71 (0.30-4.20)


For me personally - I went 7 years post op without any anti thyroid medications but was constantly at the doctor. Insomnia and anxiety were my main symptoms. Often I would have rage aka Graves rage toward situations.

What was your resting heart rate? I'm simply amazed with your high range labs your endo did not suggest anti thyroid med's.

Did they perform the sonogram?


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I did have an ultrasound and all he told me was that my thyroid was firm with no nodules or abnormalities.

I don't feel as though I have any symptoms and my resting heart rate is 76 bpm. I am breastfeeding atm though and have a baby so I do feel a bit tired at times.

I am a bit worried that he said to get 3 monthly blood tests for now but no treatment as I've read lots about thyroid storms where no treatment is given. I felt reassured because he is supposed to be the best endocrinologist in the state but am a bit worried after reading your post.

Do you think I should get a second opinion?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marcal said:


> Thanks for your response. I did have an ultrasound and all he told me was that my thyroid was firm with no nodules or abnormalities.
> 
> I don't feel as though I have any symptoms and my resting heart rate is 76 bpm. I am breastfeeding atm though and have a baby so I do feel a bit tired at times.
> 
> ...


Yes; absolutely. Not too fond of this opinion. Your labs say hyper. What were the results of the TSI if this guy ran them; do you know?

I think you need to have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) and see an ENT.

Read this:

Findings 
Thyroid Enlargement:

Diffuse Enlargement: isthmus and lateral lobes, no nodules. Grave's disease, Hashimoto's thyroiditis, endemic goiter

Single node: Cyst, benign tumor, false positive (only one nodule of multinodular goiter detected). Elevates index of suspicion for malignancy. 
Assess for risk factors: radiation exposure, hardness, rapid growth, fixation to surrounding tissue, cervical LAD, male, others.

Multinodular Goiter (iodine deficiency) 
Soft in Graves Disease and may have bruit.

explodeFirm in Hashimoto's thyroiditis, malignancy, & benign and malignant nodules.

Tender in thyroiditis.

Systolic or continuous bruit may be heard over lateral lobes in hyperthyroidism.

Reading the full article would be beneficial.
http://stanfordmedicine25.stanford.edu/the25/thyroid.html


----------

